# Best Strat Build Kits?



## 8uha (Jan 1, 2021)

Does anyone have recommendations for Strat guitar build kits?

I saw some interesting kits on the Solo website and they piqued my interest, but I don't know what to look for. Are there any Pros/Cons that I should be thinking about?

In addition to Solo, are there any other good places to get good Strat kits?

Thanks


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

$170 CND for a complete guitar !!!!

IMO you have for what you pay. ; all very cheap
3 good pickups cost more than the price of these complete guitar.

What are you looking for ? 
Fun to build and learn how to do set-up with a very cheap guitar.
Or you want to build a good guitar ? 



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/diy-kits/electric-guitar-kits/


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

8uha said:


> In addition to Solo, are there any other good places to get good Strat kits?


As Latole stated above, you get what you pay for. Pups/electronics/hardware are cheap chinese products (as is the wood) on Solo kits and after completion, you may decide to upgrade.
If you state your budget, it'll be easier for us to make recommendations.
If I were to go this route, I would find a used Squier in a colour that I like and then replace all the components.
If your budget allows, go high end. Warmoth, Allparts etc.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I agree, find a Squier, and if you want to build a kit, why not take the Squier apart and put it back together ?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Latole said:


> I agree, find a Squier, and if you want to build a kit, why not take the Squier apart and put it back together ?


That was going to be my recommendation too.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

If you're getting something from solo, I'd suggest not getting something with a veneer top. They are EXTREMELY thin veneers that if you mess up the colour and need to sand it out, you'll likely get through the veneer. The solid bodies are decent. 
The necks come appearing pretty nice, with polished and crowned frets, but the two I've seen needed a decent amount of fret levelling to be playable. 
The nuts are plastic junk, electronics are really bad. The tuners, pickups, and various hardware are all mediocre. I upgraded the pickups in mine right away and I'm going to do the tuners soon. 

My $250 jazzmaster kit ended up costing me around $500 once the new pickups, pickguard, tuners, nut, electronics, and wood finishing supplies were purchased. 

In the end, I'd say it is on par with medium grade squiers. Likely not as nice as a classic vibe squier. But at least in the process you learn a lot about what's involved to get a guitar put together and playable. 

Here's a picture of my solo kit


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Your experience confirms what was said earlier. Thank you for this testimony.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've thought about the Solo kits. Never the entry level ones. You could grab an inexpensive Squire and redo that with better results. 

I do want to attempt this though!! 



https://www.solomusicgear.com/product/solo-tele-style-diy-guitar-kit-double-neck-basswood-body-maple-fb/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Check PGK in Vancouver. Im pretty sure they do S style and T style kits. More expensive but worth every penny. Bare bones though. Just wood no hardware


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Question is ; is OP want to build a kit for fun ?
Or 
Want a good guitar for lees money and he is thinking a kit is a deal ?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Check PGK in Vancouver. Im pretty sure they do S style and T style kits. More expensive but worth every penny. Bare bones though. Just wood no hardware


Also known as Precision Guitar Kits. The OP might also look at Tonebomb in Alberta for bodies and necks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd buy a body from @nnieman and a neck, and put your own kit together. It will cost more, but you'll end up with a better product.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

cboutilier said:


> I'd buy a body from @nnieman and a neck, and put your own kit together. It will cost more, but you'll end up with a better product.


100%. That'll be my next building venture as well


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I’m on my fourth Precision Guitar Kit. I enjoy putting them together, they play great and sound great( IMHO) but, it will cost You. My T style I’m doing right now will cost me approximately $1100. At that price I could buy a American made guitar but there’s no fun in that. I’m thinking I want to do one more, a 54 LP style with a smooth neck heel.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

One thing about starting your build with a squire body. A lot of them are thinner than normal strat bodies. If you go to upgrade the trem or trem block, it will hang out the bottom of the guitar.

Honestly, if you started with a cheap squire and replaced everything that needed to be up graded to decent quality, all you'd be left with are the screws. That goes for most guitar kits as well. Precision being the only exception I've seen. Even StewMac kits are garbage

I started out building parts casters, using real Fender parts that used to be affordable on ebay. Prices got crazy. There are also companies who build "licenced" Fender parts. The MightyMite stuff is reasonable, and will give you a guitar comparable to a made in Mexico Fender imho. Better parts = more money.

Like we used to say when talking about building cars - Speed is money, How fast do you want to go?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> One thing about starting your build with a squire body. A lot of them are thinner than normal strat bodies. If you go to upgrade the trem or trem block, it will hang out the bottom of the guitar.
> 
> Honestly, if you started with a cheap squire and replaced everything that needed to be up graded to decent quality, all you'd be left with are the screws. That goes for most guitar kits as well. Precision being the only exception I've seen. Even StewMac kits are garbage
> 
> ...


The screws are too soft.


----------



## 8uha (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.

After thinking about it, what I am really after is: 

1) learning all about how a guitar is really put together, how the parts work, and how to set it up properly.

2) a fun project that will give me something playable in the end. Doesn't need to be the greatest quality, just decent sounding/feeling and playable at home.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

8uha said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.
> 
> After thinking about it, what I am really after is:
> 
> ...


A Solo guitar kit will work just fine for what you’re looking for


----------



## 8uha (Jan 1, 2021)

Mikev7305 said:


> If you're getting something from solo, I'd suggest not getting something with a veneer top. They are EXTREMELY thin veneers that if you mess up the colour and need to sand it out, you'll likely get through the veneer. The solid bodies are decent.
> The necks come appearing pretty nice, with polished and crowned frets, but the two I've seen needed a decent amount of fret levelling to be playable.
> The nuts are plastic junk, electronics are really bad. The tuners, pickups, and various hardware are all mediocre. I upgraded the pickups in mine right away and I'm going to do the tuners soon.
> 
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

8uha said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the feedback.
> 
> After thinking about it, what I am really after is:
> 
> ...


Then a kit is the way to go for you, and Solo is a great place to start a relationship. Good luck! And most importantly, have fun.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm sure Solo will be fine for your first build.


----------

